# What dvc accept 5 in 1 bed room



## aamista (May 9, 2015)

what dvc accept 5 in 1 bed room.. we are a family of 5 , 2 adults ,8 years girl and 2 (4 years twin ).. so is there any DVC in ORLANDO that accept those 5?


----------



## alwysonvac (May 9, 2015)

See this March 2015 thread - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=225005


----------



## Inhislove (May 9, 2015)

The short answer is all of them. Officially, only animal kingdom lodge, bay lake tower, and old key west have bedding for 5. However, when you call dvc services after confirming with any1 bedroom, you can add five names. A friend who owns DVC tipped me off to this fact, and on my sister's recent exchange, I asked if it was true. 

The DVC agent was willing to book 5 into a Saratoga springs 1 bedroom. I will say that it would've been very tight and there is only a queen sleeper, so someone needs to be on the floor or on cushions. They do not provide bedding for the fifth person except in AKL, BLT, and OKW.


----------



## Rsauer3473 (May 9, 2015)

Old Key West has a large one bedroom. The living area has a sleeper sofa and a sofa chair big enough for an early teen.


----------



## PearlCity (May 11, 2015)

Also Villas at Grand California and Aulani take 5 in a 1 bedroom.


----------

